# The most bizarre iPhone accessary ever!



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Possibly an April Fools joke, but still pretty bizarre. 

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/04/apple-contemplates-head-mounted-iphone-display-america-cringes/


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Yikes!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Thought I'd throw this in here since it doesn't really deserve its own thread but I thought it was cute so I wanted to share  And yes, that "accessory" is scary and a few days too late to be a joke unfortunately. Next they'll have a neural transmitter so you never have to touch it again.

http://twitpic.com/1d1rq2


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Thought I'd throw this in here since it doesn't really deserve its own thread but I thought it was cute so I wanted to share  And yes, that "accessory" is scary and a few days too late to be a joke unfortunately. Next they'll have a neural transmitter so you never have to touch it again.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/1d1rq2


LOL! I love it.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Thought I'd throw this in here since it doesn't really deserve its own thread but I thought it was cute so I wanted to share  And yes, that "accessory" is scary and a few days too late to be a joke unfortunately. Next they'll have a neural transmitter so you never have to touch it again.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/1d1rq2


[email protected] the pic looks like someone had just too much time on their hands.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Thought I'd throw this in here since it doesn't really deserve its own thread but I thought it was cute so I wanted to share  And yes, that "accessory" is scary and a few days too late to be a joke unfortunately. Next they'll have a neural transmitter so you never have to touch it again.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/1d1rq2


That iPad has more functionality!!! Too funny.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Heh yeah, someone did say that at least it could multitask ><


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

looks like the new 3d or something


----------

